# ADT AWARE Program: Free security systems for abused women



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2009)

ADT AWARE? Program: Community Program Providing Emergency Domestic Violence Response

Since 1992, ADT Security Services has offered a life-saving program to address the scourge of domestic violence. Through the ADT AWARE? program (Abused Women?s Active Response Emergency),  ADT donates the installation and monitoring of electronic security systems and hold-up alarm pendants in the homes of victims who are in imminent danger of attack in domestic violence circumstances. 

The ADT AWARE? program is a coordinated effort between ADT Security Services, representatives of local law enforcement agencies, prosecutor's offices and battered women's shelters. After these community groups have established a set of criteria for AWARE candidates and selected participants for the program, ADT donates and installs the security systems. The systems include a hold-up alarm pendant, which can be worn or carried with the victim while in the home. In the event an attack is imminent, the victim can press the button on the pendant, sending an immediate, silent alarm to ADT, which in turn notifies the appropriate police agency. Law enforcement agencies participating in the AWARE? program have agreed to respond to AWARE? alarms on a priority basis. 

ADT donates the equipment, installation and monitoring of the AWARE? systems. There is no charge whatsoever to either the victims or the community. It is up to the agencies (law enforcement, domestic violence shelters and/or the prosecuting attorney) and not ADT to determine who will be admitted into the AWARE program based on a set of criteria. It is recommended the program assist victims who are at the highest level of risk for lethal attack. Other suggested criteria can include that the victim:


Is in imminent danger of attack. 
Has a restraining order or other order of protection against the abuser. 
Is willing to prosecute and testify against the batterer in a court of law if the attacker is apprehended as a result of the use of the ADT security system.
The ADT AWARE? program has received widespread acclaim for helping reduce the incidence of domestic violence, acting as a deterrent, while helping victims of abuse return to a safe and normal life in the one place where they should feel safe?their homes.

Read through the AWARE? FAQs for some answers to basic questions. 

Community agencies seeking information on establishing AWARE? programs can contact Ann Lindstrom .


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2021)

This app from ADT seems to be the replacement:









						This free safety app lets domestic violence victims secretly call for help during lockdowns
					


Users can silently SMS chat with professional monitors or discreetly set off an alarm.





					www.fastcompany.com


----------

